# Welded Steel Dragon



## JayMcClellan (Jun 1, 2017)

My latest project may be outside the scope of "machinist" but it has lots of plasma cutting and welding so perhaps some of you will enjoy watching. The Everlast PowerPro 205Si did a pretty good job with the plasma cutting, and the welding was all done with my basic Lincoln wire-feed welder using flux-cored wire.


----------



## coherent (Jun 1, 2017)

Great job on the dragon and well made video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ch2co (Jun 1, 2017)

Very cool,like wow!
What plasma torch and welder did you use for this?
Happy wife = more shop time (as well as possible other benefits)


----------



## JayMcClellan (Jun 1, 2017)

ch2co said:


> Very cool,like wow! What plasma torch and welder did you use for this?


Thanks, I did the cutting with my new Everlast PowerPro 205Si combination TIG welder and plasma cutter, and the plasma torch is the standard PT-60 that comes with it. The welding was done with my Lincoln Weld Pak 3200HD, which is discontinued I think but it's a basic 90-amp wire-feed welder that was sold by Home Depot. It can work with shielding gas but I just used flux-cored wire.


----------

